# I wanted to share a short film I made, called Respite



## Hourglass1117 (May 17, 2013)

I guess this forum would be the best place to put this.

I made this in film school. The assignment was to make a short which reflected point of view, either in subjective or objective means. 



Thanks for watching!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 21, 2013)

Great job man  I'm not normally good at this, but let me take a whack it it 

The guy felt kind of dead inside and by visiting his loved one (the scene where the ghost shoots himself) is like letting go of bad memories, and it represents that in the 'alive' flower?


----------



## Hourglass1117 (May 23, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> The guy felt kind of dead inside and by visiting his loved one (the scene where the ghost shoots himself) is like letting go of bad memories, and it represents that in the 'alive' flower?



This guy gets it.


----------

